# New Fender bass



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just ordered my new to me bass yesterday! 2013 Fender USA Jazz Bass. Only thing I'll be doing to it is changing the black pickguard to a pearl pickguard and they'll she'll be ready for the road..


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, thats nice.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Rawpower said:


> Man, thats nice.


Put a pearl pickguard on it. It woke it up for sure

That's me playing it at show the other day.. Its awesome


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks Good, Where was the show at?


----------

